
Reinvented ‘Iron Lung’ Technology - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/coronavirus-iron-lung-nhs-ventilation-papworth-a9440931.html
======
Kaibeezy
_”... non-invasive method of ventilation that is cheaper and easier and which
works at least as well if not better than traditional ventilation.”

“... This is cheap and easy and can be built with off-the-shelf materials
available in the UK with very few moving parts for around £1,000. A standard
ventilator starts at 10 times this.”_

